# St Barts Forums > St Barts Restaurants Wine & Food Forum >  >  Tamarin?

## agenova

Heading down this Saturday and doing final tweak of preliminary list for dinners (we often adjust on the fly depending on mood, where we went to lunch, reviews, etc.).  Can someone currently on island or who has recently been to Le Tamarin provide any comments on their experience, the new menu, and the food?  Much appreciated!

----------


## Cwater

Visited last July.  Loved it!  Service was spotty, they give you time, the food was delicious and the view to die for.  Didn’t feel like a bottle of wine their pairings were marvelous.  They gave a chair and a hook for Cheryl’s purse.  Life is good.  



> Heading down this Saturday and doing final tweak of preliminary list for dinners (we often adjust on the fly depending on mood, where we went to lunch, reviews, etc.).  Can someone currently on island or who has recently been to Le Tamarin provide any comments on their experience, the new menu, and the food?  Much appreciated!

----------


## sandypants

We had dinner there Christmas Eve. Setting was magical as usual. But, the service was spotty. We definitely go there for the atmosphere. We got a table in the garden for a drink before dinner, then felt like we were forgotten as other guests were seated for dinner. Once we asked to be seated for dinner though, everything went well. Really enjoyed the night, and dinner. Honestly though…while everything was good, didn’t compare at all with anywhere else we went. It’s always a must for us because it’s so pretty. Planning to post a trip report soon

----------


## shihadehs

It has been on our go to list for past 35 years through various owners..loved the lunches they used to have
Our last meal in November was very disappointing.  They had a lot of staff but very disorganized and service was bad.
The food was good and the setting is still amazing.. hoping they get their act together

----------


## agenova

Thanks to all for the quick feedback.  We have also always kept it in the rotation due to its magical setting.  Locked in with our usuals (Eddy's, Santa Fe, L'Esprit, and Les Bananiers) and will make a game time decision as to whether we dine here on this trip.  At the very least, we'll stop in for drinks.  Going to add Zion into the mix as we haven't been.  Thanks again!

----------


## Hawke

> Thanks to all for the quick feedback.  We have also always kept it in the rotation due to its magical setting.  Locked in with our usuals (Eddy's, Santa Fe, L'Esprit, and Les Bananiers) and will make a game time decision as to whether we dine here on this trip.  At the very least, we'll stop in for drinks.  Going to add Zion into the mix as we haven't been.  Thanks again!



We had dinner at Eddy's, Santa Fe, and Bananiers. All excellent.

----------


## LongIslander

Tamarin has one of the best settings and food although I think it used to be better than it is today.  Had one of the best meals of my life there in 2017!

----------


## betsyparker

So funny as I was just looking at pics from January 2020 and contemplating if we’d go back to Tamarin on our next trip (whenever that may be). And then logged in here and saw your question. The setting is gorgeous. We last went in July and were disappointed in the food. Service was fine. We also went in January 2020 and July 2018 and enjoyed more. We did not go to Les Bananiers on our last trip, and I regret it.

----------


## Eve

Always go for a drink. Never stay for dinner. Keep going up the hill.

----------


## SecondTimeVisitor

We at there on our last visit to St. Barts in 2019.  It's magical.  Like eating in a secret garden (with great food, of course).  Would recommend going a little bit earlier for a pre-dinner dink when there's still some light out and seeing the venue in that context, and then transitioning to your dinner once it's dark.

----------


## KevinS

I'm perhaps an outlier here.  Tamarin as a venue is as magical as it has been since it reopened under the previous ownership.  However, I preferred the menus which the previous chef created, and I preferred the previous wine list.  Perhaps it was just the night when we visited, but I found the restaurant to be louder and less intimate than before, with many large groups.  I don't judge on just one visit, but we only visited once in November, rather than once a week.  We'll visit again in a few months.

----------


## Jim A

We have been a couple of times since the change in ownership. The menu is a little different but I only order one dinner per night and I never have trouble finding one that I like. As mentioned by a few the service dropped a little (It may be better by now) as it seemed to me there were a lot of new and inexperienced staff members. But I go there for the food and atmosphere and still find it to be the best overall dinner experience on the Island. I don't care too much if I have to ask a couple of times for something or keep my eyes open to grab a server instead of them searching for me as long as you are friendly and trying. And Manu is always nearby to fix any issues

----------


## Hawke

You can't go wrong with Manu.

----------


## shihadehs

Manu was not there the night we dined in November...could have been a factor to the poor or lack of service we had
Not giving up on Tamarin, we will be back on our next trip

----------


## sandypants

We really enjoyed our dinner. However, we did order off the Christmas Eve menu, instead of the regular menu.  We’ve never had a bad meal there on the last few years, but haven’t been blown away either. Pretty sure we’ll be back in April….we’re bringing our daughter and her boyfriend for their first visit to the island.

----------


## Laubern75

Went last month. The service was very friendly but dropped off as the night wore on and got busy. I had a pasta dish that I really enjoyed.

----------

